# Halloo????



## Wargomar (6 August 2008)

Sehr merkwürdig.
Gibt es hier denn keinen Threat, an dem sich die neuen User vorstellen müssen, können, sollen, sollten, dürfen?:steinigung:

Weil es doch besser wäre, wenn man sich mal vorstellt. Oder kennt Ihr Euch alle privat?

Der Wargomar


----------



## Tilo (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Nö. Warum sollten wir sowas haben bzw. aufmachen? Wer Rat und Hilfe sucht zum Thema Computerbetrug & Dialerschutz, Internetkriminalität ist willkommen. Ob mit oder ohne Anmeldung. Dem wird nach besten Wissen und Gewissen geholfen. 

Der Rest ergibt sich ganz von allein. 

Wem der teilweise doch recht rauhe Ton hier im Forum nicht passt - der darf sich gern wieder trollen...


----------



## Wargomar (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

So. Das nennt ihr rauher Umgangston? Schön unter Waisenkinder zu sein.
Mein Ton ist immer etwas bedeckt. Kann aber schon schroff werden.
Schön hier.


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*



Wargomar schrieb:


> Weil es doch besser wäre, wenn man sich mal vorstellt.


Wäre bei knapp 10000 Usern etwas unübersichtlich. Außerdem kommt der allergrößte Teil, wie Tilo schon schreibt, mit brennenden Problemen  hier an und  oft in heller Panik. Da bleibt  für nette Schwätzchen weder Zeit noch Lust. Wenn du was zur Sache= Lösung von Problemen   beitragen kannst/willst, bist du willkommen.


----------



## Wargomar (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Bin kein Jurist. Habe aber schon jede Menge Erfahrung mit Gaunern.

Habe euch auch nur gefunden, weil ich da wieder einen am Arsch rumzotteln habe. Der will meine Brieftasche plündern.
Pech für ihn. Kenne mich denen bestens aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

dann Herzlich Willkommen. Und nun an die Arbeit 
(noch was zur Vorstellungssache: Sehr viele, wenn nicht die meisten der Vielposter hier starteten mal als Betroffene und bleiben dann irgendwie hier hängen. Wann wäre da der rechte Zeitpunkt, sich vorzustellen? "Späte Taufen" und ähnliches sind hier der Normalfall)


----------



## Heiko (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Und überhaupt: es hält Dich keiner davon ab, einen Vorstellungsthread zu starten wenn Du das für sinnvoll hältst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Also ich bin Aka, aber eigentlich bin ich ja Aka, drum bin ich aka-aka. Das ist aber eigentlich Tarnung, man muß es nämlich von hinten lesen, dann heisst es aka-aka. Kleiner Trick, damit mich keiner erkennt.

Ich bin schon fast so alt, wie ich mich fühle, aber der Abstand wird im Moment wieder jeden Tag größer. Laut Statistik schreibe ich hier jeden Tag 'n paar Beiträge, aber das ist sicher einer von Heikos technischen Tricks. Bei meinem Job und meinen zwei anspruchsvollen Kindern kann das ja wohl gar nicht wahr sein.
Ich bin bekennender Chaostheoretiker, was mich aber nicht davon abhält, die Chaostheorie immer wieder auch tatkräftig in die Praxis umzusetzen. Es soll Leute geben, die glauben, ich sei praktisch noch viel theoretischer als chaotisch, äääh, praktisch chaotischer als theoretisch, also ich meine: in der Praxis noch chaotischer als in der Theorie - aber das dürfte eine phänomenologische Fehleinschätzung sein. 

So. Nun habe ich mich vorgestellt. 
Noch jemand da, der mitliest?

Jetzt noch das:

Liebste Musikbands: Van der Graaf Generator, Genesis <1975, Led Zeppelin, Marillion (mit Fish), Deep Purple <1973

Lieblingsbücher/-autoren: Der Ekel (Jean-Paul Sartre), Wie wirklich ist die Wirklichkeit? (Paul Watzlawick), Erich Fried, Klein und Wagner (Hermann Hesse), Die asoziale Marktwirtschaft (Schmider/Weiß)

Lieblingsmusik: Beethoven Klavierkonzert Nr. 5

Liebste Seiten im Internet:
Personensuche im Dänischen Handelsregister
Firmenregister Hong Kong
Telefonbuch der Britischen Jungferninseln
Maltesisches Firmenregister
Firmenregister der dubaianischen Freibeuterzone

ah ja!
Liebstes Computerprogramm: Copernic Desktop Search 

Lieblingsgetränk: Uigeadail

Lieblingsfußballverein: FC Bayern München *fliiiiitz* (Die Damenmannschaft natürlich)


----------



## sascha (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*



Heiko schrieb:


> Und überhaupt: es hält Dich keiner davon ab, einen Vorstellungsthread zu starten wenn Du das für sinnvoll hältst.



Was ich übrigens für eine tolle Einrichtung halte


----------



## technofreak (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Noch jemand da, der mitliest?


ja 


sascha schrieb:


> Was ich übrigens für eine tolle Einrichtung halte


echt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

:dagegen:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Um nette Schwätzchen zu halten und  sich kennen zu lernen  gibt es tausende von Chats, Blogs
 und wer weiß was für social networks.  
Es muß  ja nicht gerade nachbarschaftspost sein :sun:

Die besten Empfehlungen in diesem Forum  um Kontakte zu knüpfen, sind sinnvolle Beiträge. 

Blabla gibt es genug im WWW


----------



## Avor (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Hallo CP,

Es muss ja nicht in Schwätzchen ausarten, wer aber vor hat, hier im Forum weiterhin Beiträge zu schreiben , auch dann wenn seine Probleme schon gelöst sind, könnte sich doch hier im OT auch kurz vorstellen. Aka-Aka hat das prima gemacht. Da er zwei Töchter hat, kann ich  mir auch sein ungefähres Alter vorstellen. Seine sonstigen Qualitäten kann ich in seinen Beiträgen herauslesen. Einem zukünftigen  Erfahrungsaustausch kann das doch nicht schaden, wenn man den Gegenüber besser einschätzen kann. 

Seinerzeit als Junganfänger im DS-Forum und in völliger Unkenntnis der Internet-Gepflogenheiten habe ich mich bei Sascha per PN vorgestellt, weil ich der Meinung bin, das sich das so gehört, wenn man als Gast in ein fremdes Haus kommt.  

Heutzutage wäre das bei der Fülle der Neuanmelder  zugegebenermaßen sehr "lesezeit-intensiv" und sicher auch eine Zumutung für die Gastgeber.

Gruß Avor


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Hallo Avor,

von mir aus kann  er sich vorstellen, wem er will, dann aber in einem etwas gepflegteren Stil als in diesem Posting: 


Wargomar schrieb:


> ...
> Habe euch auch nur gefunden, weil ich da wieder einen am Arsch rumzotteln habe..



Gruß cp


----------



## Avor (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Hallo CP,

Genau!!! Hier bin ich völlig Deiner Meinung, so stellt man sich nicht vor!

Gruß
Avor


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Avor, jetzt muß ich mir aber doch Gedanken machen, wieso Du daraus, dass ich von "zwei anspruchsvollen Kindern" schrieb, folgerst, ich häötte zwei Töchter... Ich habe zwei Söhne - einer von denen hat einst ja immer geplappert "Spült doch Eure Dialer ins Klo" - das war ein lustiges Spiel, wir haben immer die 0800 der Telekom angerufen und er hat sein Sprüchlein aufgesagt. Er fand das prima


----------



## Avor (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Aka, kannst Du mir noch einmal verzeihen, daß ich "Töchter" geschrieben habe?

Aber wenn Du von "zwei anspruchsvollen Kindern " schreibst, dann können es doch eigentlich nur Töchter sein. 

Sorry! Wie so oft: Falsch gedenkt 

Gruß Avor


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

So wenig kennen wir uns *schluchz*


----------



## Avor (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Zitat Aka-Aka

"So wenig kennen wir uns "schluchz"


und ich dachte, ich hätte hier auch schon einige "Geruchsmarkierungen" hinterlassen "schluchz auch"

Mit ehrfurchtsvollem  Gruß!

Avor


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Mei san mir hier höflich 
Ich hab's ja mit dem Dichten hier nie so gehabt, der Zeitmangel... 
"der Herr C" - das ist Crosskirk. Fast prophetisch, teilweise


----------



## technofreak (7 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*



Avor schrieb:


> und ich dachte, ich hätte hier auch schon einige "Geruchsmarkierungen" hinterlassen "schluchz auch"


Hallo Avor 

hast du und viel, viel   schönere und unterhaltsamere  als alle  anderen, da sie   uns 
 alle erfreuen im Gegensatz zu dem Müll, der im restlichen Forum verarztet  werden muß 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Reinhard (8 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Da kann ich mich Technofreak nur anschließen:

Ich hab' nicht vor mich vorzustellen,
denn wen interessiert das überhaupt?
Denn es wird niemanden erhellen,
was man dafür zusammen klaubt.

Das bringt nichts und es wird nichts richten,
man stellt sich doch nur sonst was vor.
Mir sind deine gereimten Geschichten
viel ehrlicher, lieber Avor.

Reinhard :smile:


----------



## Avor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Ehrliche Geschichten???? "kopfkratz

Trotzdem Danke , Reinhard, für diese  Einschätzung. Aber Deine Zeilen kommen der Wahrheit sehr viel näher:

Will ich mich stellen  vor,
dann wär´ich doch ein Tor,
hier meine schlechten Seiten 
vor allen Leuten  auszubreiten.

Insofern schließe ich mich jetzt lieber der Mehrheitsmeinung an und ziehe die selbst-ironische  Form der Vorstellung ala Aka Aka vor. Der Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt! Also an die Arbeit!!

Mit sonntäglichem Gruß

Avor


----------



## TimTaylor (10 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Also Stelle icke mich ooch ma vor, wa.

Name: Peter
Alter: Zw. 30-35 ... irgendwo da
Wohnort: Berlin, Wuppertal, Krefeld und Puerto Banus
Wunschwohnort: Annecy / Frankreich
Beruf: Gelernter Maurer, Derzeit im Trockenbau Tätig.
Hauptnahrung: Kaffee & Nicotin
Interessen am PC: Datenschutz, Anonymität, Software Entwicklung.
Weitere PC Interessen: Abzocker Nerven, Server Verwalten (win2k3/Debian)
Familienstand: Ledig
Schlafgewohnheiten: Schlafen? was ist dat ?
Musik: Discofox, Onkelz, Rhapsody of Fire, Thunderdome
Computer Ausstattung: 
2 Notebooks (Vista Home Premium, Dualcore 1,6GHz, 1GB Ram, 160GB HDD)
1 Server (Win2k3, 2GHz, 1,5GB Ram, Gesamt 1,53TB HDD)
1 Rechnenknecht (WinXP, 2GHz, 1,5GB ram, 160GB HDD)
1 IPCop (Linux, AMD K6-500, 630MB Ram, 500MB HDD)
6000er Cable-DSL, wlan und viele Meter LAN Kabel.

So, das soweit. weiteres geht euch nix an


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*



WebSurfer schrieb:


> Puerto Banus


wie oft bist Du dort? Wann wieder? Da gibt es immer mal was zu tun, wenn man Abzocker nerven will


----------



## TimTaylor (11 August 2008)

*AW: Halloo????*

Zuletzt war ich von Anfang bis Mitte april und 1 1/2 wochen im Juli dort. 
Ob ich dies jahr nochmal hinfliege weiß ich nicht. Habe genug in Berlin und Krefeld
zu tun. Und nebenbei noch ein wenig arbeiten 

Naja, Abzocker kann ich auch von hier Ärgern. Nutze eh nen VPN nach Ami-land. 
von daher ists egal, von wo ich die Ärger 


p.s. du wolltest was zur Wirecard Bank wissen, hatte dir ne PN geschrieben, is die Angekommen ?


----------

